# Cryptic drinks picture quiz...



## PopsnTuff (Sep 4, 2020)

*How many of these drinks can you guess from the pic clues ? *


----------



## RubyK (Sep 4, 2020)

03 is Bloody Mary
07 is Sex on the Beach

Those are the only two I can guess.


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 4, 2020)

I guessed 5 of them.

(2,3,5,6,7)


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 4, 2020)

RubyK said:


> 03 is Bloody Mary
> 07 is Sex on the Beach
> 
> Those are the only two I can guess.


Those are correct Ruby...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2020)

*1.Tea*
*2.Red Bull
3.Bloody Mary
4. Kronenberg
5. Doctor Pepper
6. Whiskey
7.Sex on the Beach
8.Aperitif
9.Becks
10. Southern Comfort
11.Crybaby cocktail? 
12. Sherry
13. lemonade
14.Brandy*
*15. Milkshake*


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 5, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I guessed 5 of them.
> 
> (2,3,5,6,7)


You can list them for the others Rose


----------



## PopsnTuff (Sep 5, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> *1.Tea*
> *2.Red Bull
> 3.Bloody Mary
> 4. Kronenberg
> ...


Good job @holly....No. 11 is Wine, but close, hahha.....


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 5, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> Good job @holly....No. 11 is Wine, but close, hahha.....


Haha... well I couldn't work out whether the child was crying or whining, and I knew there was a crybaby cocktail


----------

